# no audio panel something clever



## rdwrv4 (Sep 14, 2011)

I actually did some clever that works too, I made my decathlon full IFR The last piece of the puzzle was Val avionics 429 (GREAT!!!!! PIECE) it has bothmarker audio and Nav audio. I installed an intercom with a stereo input, Iconnected the two audios to the right and left stereo input and voila no audio panel and better yet it is soft muted so I can leave the audio on and not miss any transmitions. or switch off the nav audio independently of themarker audio. Excuse my California but it works bitchen. I am soo proud I had to tell someone. *Edited by: rdwrv4 *


----------

